# File Conversion Request .bdf Brother to .dst/.emb, Friendly Request



## allstarsports (Jul 17, 2014)

File Conversion Request .bdf Brother to .dst/.emb, Friendly Request

I have a .bdf sent from a Customer, we are using Wilcom E3 and cannot open it.

Can any TSF reader lend an assist.
Please PM me and I will email you the file.

Thanks!
Wayne


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

allstarsports said:


> File Conversion Request .bdf Brother to .dst/.emb, Friendly Request
> 
> I have a .bdf sent from a Customer, we are using Wilcom E3 and cannot open it.
> 
> ...


Hi,


You'll have to export those as machine files (perhaps DST) from Brother first, then you can open those in Wilcom E3..


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I have both Brother PE-Design and Sierra Embroidery Office but I'm not sure if either of them can open .BDF files... I'll take a look when I get home tonight if you don't get them done before then.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

You have to have someone who has BE-100 Software or Ethos. Not sure If PE-design is supported


----------



## onthegosue (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi there,
I've got the same issue going on. My old faithful laptop finally crashed and gave me the bsod. I didn't have my key for the stupid BES-100 software I'd been using for years anymore and took the leap to Wilcom Hatch embroidery software. It won't open any of my thousands of saved .BDF files. I really hate the idea that I will have to recreate all those files, was looking for a solution here. Possible options:
1. Does anyone have, and willing to share their key? All I need is to export all my files into .DST to transfer them to new software.
2. Does anyone know of a current software that accepts the .BDF files?

Please help.... pulling my hair out.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Use the default Trial code which is a bunch of zeros (you need to know the correct format cause dashes count?) literally all zeros.... or if you can find the disc case/box it is on there. and then spend allllllllll day exporting. or more (I have done it for a few digitizing files it is a matter of sorting)

and the answer to question 2... hahahahah pay $4000? for ethos basically since brother got out of the industrial market they kinda don't support that anymore... seriously. ANYONE using it is run export SELLLLLLL trade it in. Brother hasn't invested in industrial software since the 90s CHANGE UP. Wilcom is best if you have dst you can recreate in 5-20 minutes if you need edit recreate the outline file.


----------



## onthegosue (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok so here's an update: I finally DID get BES to fully work on a dinosaur old desktop. I'm now able to convert all BROTHER formatted files (.BDF) into the standard .DST. If there's a need, I am willing to convert others. Not sure what I'd charge. Thought I'd see if there was anybody in need....

Chow!


----------

